# shedding



## sillysallie (May 10, 2008)

do tegus usually shed when they are stressed? Rocky is right now


----------



## DZLife (May 11, 2008)

He is stressed right now, or he is shedding right now? I didn't fully understand the question.
I'll assume that you meant the first.

Of what I know, stress CAN affect a tegu's shedding, but doesn't neccesarily. It may take them longer to do it if they are stressed, as they aren't focusing on it as much.

If I am wrong, someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## sillysallie (May 11, 2008)

well we have only had him for just over a week so we know he is stressed considering all he does is sleep. I was just wandering if stress may cause to shed?


----------



## DZLife (May 11, 2008)

sillysallie said:


> well we have only had him for just over a week so we know he is stressed considering all he does is sleep. I was just wandering if stress may cause to shed?



I would think it may be the exact opposite.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 11, 2008)

I agree. From what I've heard people a good shed is normaly a sign of good health


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2008)

Tegus do not shed due to stress, they shed because they out grow the old skin, or the old skin needs to be replaced as with the adults.


----------

